# The UK law on steroids



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm sure most of you will already know the law, regarding steroids. But those who don't....... Happy reading! 

Now I need to find one on HGH!

http://www.thamesvalley.police.uk/news_info/drugs/anabolic-steroids.htm


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

HGH is a prescription only medicine mate.

Its a very grey area mate, Basically unless you have a **** load of kits then you should be ok for personal use.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

robdog said:


> HGH is a prescription only medicine mate.
> 
> Its a very grey area mate, Basically unless you have a **** load of kits then you should be ok for personal use.


Yeah, I think it's the same as steroids. Personal use is fine. It's just dealing that's a no, no. 

Predator


----------



## nomore1324 (Jan 15, 2005)

wish personal use was just as cool in the states. its a pain in the ass finding around here and if you get caught with it, forget about it.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah, I've heard about the Mexican-runs peolple have to do to get them.

I particularly liked this part of the Police site...



Thames Valley Police said:


> LSD
> 
> The Risks: During a 'trip' you may imagine you are a fire engine and attempt to pi** on your friend's lighter!


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah,,, it sucks that the states are so strict about it.


----------



## Chico (Jul 21, 2004)

Im particulary interested in this but who's to say how much is for personal use and how much is for supplying others? I think the law gets a little fuzzy there


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Chico said:


> Im particulary interested in this but who's to say how much is for personal use and how much is for supplying others? I think the law gets a little fuzzy there


Well put it this way, i wouldn't have a crate of it lying around in your house, aslong as you can prove its for your use, it should be ok..but dont stock up and invite the polic for tea.:axe:


----------



## Chico (Jul 21, 2004)

I know this might be a sensitive issue. So if I am not allowed to talk about such things I apologise in advance. This is just a hyperthetical question of course 

Given I am living in Thailand where steds are freely availiable from pharmacies over the counter what would be the implications of (a) my friend who is due for a visit taking steds back to UK for his own personal use back in his luggage? ( B) me sending some to him, again small quantity for personal use?

From the Police web site it seems its legal to import steds for your own personal use. So would I or my friend be breaking any laws?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I think as long as its a small amount and its Pharma grade and for persnal use you should be ok. Personaly i would mail them back.


----------



## kate80 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi the link dosen't work, does anyone know if its legal to have Hgh shipped to them from Mexico? Cheers, I need it for my height but I can't get it from the doctor


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Chico said:


> I know this might be a sensitive issue. So if I am not allowed to talk about such things I apologise in advance. This is just a hyperthetical question of course
> 
> Given I am living in Thailand where steds are freely availiable from pharmacies over the counter what would be the implications of (a) my friend who is due for a visit taking steds back to UK for his own personal use back in his luggage? ( B) me sending some to him, again small quantity for personal use?
> 
> From the Police web site it seems its legal to import steds for your own personal use. So would I or my friend be breaking any laws?


Yeah you okay to send them, as long as you need to check the amount... so it dont look like he will try and sell them after. I remember my mate bought some not long ago...he was on about this.


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Mar 23, 2009)

when it comes to mailing AS from thailand to the uk the problem is outgoing thai customs, they frequently confiscate products from packages or damage them on purpose.


----------



## Ramrodd (Jul 2, 2010)

Predator said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm sure most of you will already know the law, regarding steroids. But those who don't....... Happy reading!
> 
> ...


link dont work..


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Ramrodd said:


> link dont work..


Probrably because some numbnuts revived a 5 year old thread do you suppose? :confused1:


----------

